# S&W 327mag J Frame?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

how many would be interested in this gun/caliber from S&W?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

well hell
they already make a j frame with 3" barrell
wish it was a 1 7/8" model


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

YES it is a nice little cal. :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

17 votes but no explanations?

And isn't the Model 60-15 A J-Frame? a 5 shot 357?

Like this?
http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/review/Model_60-15.htm


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I am afraid that the.327 magnum is going to be like the .32 H&R Magnum, a proprietory cartridige that dies out. I had a chance to buy a beautiful Ruger Single Six in .32 Magnum, but I am a shooter and the ammo is all but obsolete. .32 Long is a poor substitue. 

S&Ws cost a lot of money and that would be a waste if in the near future you couldn't get the ammo. I know all of the enthusiasts will be up in arms, but I remember how ardent the .32 H&R Mag enthusiasts were too. There never were enough of them to keep the market going.

This is a market for Taurus and Rossi, where you can have fun with the round but not go in hock for the gun!


----------

